# Compatability



## The Pack (Mar 13, 2003)

I am new to Vics and I am wondering if I could house a small group of Species 44 with a similar group of Yellow Rock Kribensis without fear of interbreeding ?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would avoid this combo, the Ch 44 has a bad habit to cross breed with almost every vic species and tends to be quite aggresive
xris


----------

